# Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin 100RT Teco Xuong Minh



## quangtc0004 (29/11/20)

Tháp giải nhiệt 100RT, Cấu tạo chi tiết và cách lắp đặt, tháp, giải, nhiệt, nước, tashin, 100rt - Tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin 100RT có lưu lượng 78m3/h, khả năng giải nhiệt 390000kcal/h - Hotline: 0913 201 426





Tháp giải nhiệt - *tháp giải nhiệt tashin*

* Tháp giải nhiệt 100RT, Tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin 100RT có cấu tạo và khả năng như sau:
- Khả năng giải nhiệt 390000kcal/hr
- Lưu lượng nước giải nhiệt : 78m3/hr.
- Lưu lượng gió giải nhiệt : 700m3/h
- Kích thước lắp đặt: Đường kính tháp giải nhiệt 100RT: 2800mm, chiều cao tháp : 2160mm
- Kích thước ống ra, vào : 100mm.
- Trọng lượng khô : 400kg, Trọng lượng khi hoạt động : 1260kg
- Công suất động cơ 2Hp.





Tháp giải nhiệt - Tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin

- Tháp giải nhiệt 100RT bao gồm vỏ và thân tháp chế tạo bằng vật liệu compoxit, đầu phun được gia công bằng hợp kim tổng hợp, ống phun, ống đứng bằng nhựa tổng hợp, động cơ do hãng TECO hợp tác cùng TASHIN chế tạo, cánh quạt, các giá đỡ, được cấu tạo bằng hợp kim chống ăn mòn, bền bỉ cùng thời gian, tấm giải nhiệt gồm 2 tầng giải nhiệt bằng vật liệu PVC với những đường gân và chất làm mát tối ưu nhất , phao chống tràn, tấm chắn nước, rọ chắn rác...





*Tháp giải nhiệt tròn tsc* - Linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt

* Bản vẽ Tháp giải nhiệt 100RT, Cấu tạo Tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin 100RT:





Tháp giải nhiệt, tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin 100RT

* Nguyên lý Làm việc của Tháp giải nhiệt như thế nào? Giá tháp giải nhiệt nào tốt nhất? Tháp giải nhiệt tashin khác tháp giải nhiệt liangchi như thế nào? Tháp giải nhiệt là gì ? Lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt có khó không ? *Xương Minh* xin hướng dẫn quý khách lắp tháp giải nhiệt đơn giản nhất

* Mời Quý khách xem hướng dẫn lắp tháp giải nhiệt 100RT tại đây:
[VIDEO]



Lắp tháp giải nhiệt 100RT- tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh chuyên phân phối và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt Tashin, máy bơm nước teco chính hãng giá tốt nhất. Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - Cooling Tower quý khách vui lòng liên hệ :*

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 - *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn - Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

